# Beautiful Himalayan Homeless (Southern Ohio)



## tootie (Jul 4, 2005)

There is a beautiful Himalayan cat that hangs around one of my friends' house. The owner wanted to give it away, but now is neglecting the cat completely. I wanted to take it myself but the cat doesn't get along with other cats. It would be a very beautiful cat if it had a bath, and it came to me and let me pet it. 

I'm trying to find the cat a good home so if anyone is interested please reply to the post. The cat is in West Union, Ohio. The surrounding areas are Hillsboro & Cincinnati Ohio, and Maysville Kentucky.


----------

